# Kohler K181 No Spark



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

Ihave a Log splitter with a K-181 series Kohler pull start engine. I had very weak spark. Now I have None. This unit was converted to Breakerless. There is a module mounted on the flywheel cover. I can't read the number. With an ohmmeter I get 9.4 kohms on secondary. 0 ohms on Primary. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank You Bob


----------



## light mechanic (Jul 18, 2008)

remove the cover over the points and file them with fine sand paper just a few swipes and clean with some money it is lent free, give that a try first, don't cost anything for that test, they are set on .020 and if that does not work change the point and condensor, Light Mechanic


----------

